# How should I tell my dad that I broke my phone



## Dominator211 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey earlier today I fell off my bike and broke my phone my dad is the greater of two evils how do you think I should go about telling him I'll tell you guys how it goes


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 23, 2017)

I think you should tell him the truth, that you fell off your bike and your phone had the back luck of being under you when you fell, and you didn't want to break it


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2017)

You tell him what happened as soon as possible. Attempting to hide it or coming up with excuses won't make things better.


----------



## RaMon90 (Apr 23, 2017)

How much is the phone worth?


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 23, 2017)

Just tell him you fell of the bike.

Ooooooor , if you phone has a pure white screen / black screen , tell him your phone is acting like that.


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 23, 2017)

He said ok and I might have a warenty but I have a water proof phone s7 edge and will it keep it's water prrooof ness


----------



## Depravo (Apr 23, 2017)

Call him or send a text.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 23, 2017)

say 'hey bitch.. get me a new phone this ones fuct'


----------



## Issac (Apr 23, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> He said ok and I might have a warenty but I have a water proof phone s7 edge and will it keep it's water prrooof ness


If you cracked your screen, there's a possibility that it's not waterproof any more. Keep it away from water until you can get it replaced through your warranty.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ouch, that must of hurt when you fell off your bike. Also, check for glass fragments in your clothes.


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ouch, that must of hurt when you fell off your bike. Also, check for glass fragments in your clothes.


good call and im overwhelmed by the postive responces here most people her are just douchebags


----------



## RaMon90 (Apr 23, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> He said ok and I might have a warenty but I have a water proof phone s7 edge and will it keep it's water prrooof ness


Oh man s7 edge, good thing you have warranty but does it cover accidentally broken phone?
Not sure about your dad, when i was at your age i broke my 600 euro laptop, good thing my dad is nice and didn't do anything but he said he would never ever buy a laptop. Just past.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes honesty is always the best policy when I was young I used to try cover stuff I did up and lie my way out of situations and it only ever got me into more trouble lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

You can fix by yourself and buy a new glass/touch panel for S7.
I did it once and that saved me from being blamed

Or you can just go in and say "Hey... dad.. I broke my phone but it's under warranty so we can get free replacement!" and everything is going to be okay.


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 23, 2017)

-snip-
yes and no let samsung repair the damn thing but i need it be waterproof

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> You can fix by yourself and buy a new glass/touch panel for S7.
> I did it once and that saved me from being blamed
> 
> Or you can just go in and say "Hey... dad.. I broke my phone but it's under warranty so we can get free replacement!" and everything is going to be okay.


not ever gona do somthing it is beyond my tech capablitys atm


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> Hey earlier today I fell off my bike and broke my phone my dad is the greater of two evils how do you think I should go about telling him I'll tell you guys how it goes



Are you kidding ? Lying is a COWARD! Truth is the best policy. Tell the truth. The lying will make it worse and you can hide it and it will be found out and your trust will be lost!!

Truth  can hurts or angry but it will help your father to trust you more. Think about it!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 23, 2017)

damn, when i was 14 i did not have a phone.
how time has changed..


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 23, 2017)

Why would you even have to ask. You're 14 and you don't know how to walk up to your dad and say "Hey so I broke my phone when I fell off my bike" ?
It's pretty simple. No need to lie. You didn't try and test how many times you could hit it with a hammer before it cracked. It was an accident. Shit happens. Most parents actually love their kids and wont get mad for something like that.



leonmagnus99 said:


> damn, when i was 14 i did not have a phone.
> how time has changed..



No kidding. I didn't get a phone until I was 20.

Now I see and know of kids as young as 6 getting their own phones...blows my mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> No kidding. I didn't get a phone until I was 20.
> 
> Now I see and know of kids as young as 6 getting their own phones...blows my mind.


I'm at 15 years without a phone now. My current just broke so the streak continues!


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 23, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Now I see and know of kids as young as 6 getting their own phones...blows my mind.


I think it makes sense to give kids a phone as soon as they start running around unsupervised outside. And some kids do that as early as 6, depends on the neighbourhood of course. But if their bike breaks, they get lost, or they get hurt then having a phone on them is just safer. Doesn't have to be an expensive phone of course. In fact i'd say don't give them expensive ones til they're like 14+ or so.


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2017)

tell your dad you was having with a hooker, and you are so responsible that when you did go grab the condom from your pocket the phone fell down...
the hooker then feel so bad she offered a family discount card


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 23, 2017)

The professional way: Do something even worse to make the phone repair look like child's play. *

* of course not serious. Don't make things worse, just go with the truth.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2017)

migles said:


> tell your dad you was was with a hooker, and you are so responsable that when you did go grab the condom from your pocket the phone fell down...
> the hooker then feel so bad she offered a family discount card


What even?


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I think it makes sense to give kids a phone as soon as they start running around unsupervised outside. And some kids do that as early as 6, depends on the neighbourhood of course. But if their bike breaks, they get lost, or they get hurt then having a phone on them is just safer. Doesn't have to be an expensive phone of course. In fact i'd say don't give them expensive ones til they're like 14+ or so.


yeah.. it makes sense to give kids a phone to communicate with the parents in case they need..
however, my issue is, kids have phones more expensive than my car... (like the lastest apple, or android flagship) this make me cringe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> What even?


sorry? i was kidding lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 23, 2017)

The bone thickness in kids skulls inst fully developed at young ages and the phone radio waves damages their brains. My kids wont be having phones.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Just be honest about it and chances are it's under contract. Which means he can either get it replaced/repaired for cheap or for a minor fee.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Just be honest about it and chances are it's under contract. Which means he can either get it replaced/repaired for cheat or for a minor fee.


A "cheat" fee?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> A "cheat" fee?


I hate auto-correct >:{


----------



## SG854 (Apr 23, 2017)

mech said:


> The bone thickness in kids skulls inst fully developed at young ages and the phone radio waves damages their brains. My kids wont be having phones.


Not if they text or use speaker mode then they're in the clear.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 23, 2017)

Yo dis kid got a better phone than mine, friking dads

Just tell him you broke it cuz you want an s8


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 23, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Not if they text or use speaker mode then they're in the clear.




Yup that's correct, even adults should keep the phone inches away from them when talking but no one follows that. It's in all the health and safety docs the manufacturers produce with their phones.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 23, 2017)

What phone is it?
If it's easy to repair yourself it might not be such a big deal.


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 23, 2017)

mech said:


> The bone thickness in kids skulls inst fully developed at young ages and the phone radio waves damages their brains. My kids wont be having phones.


You know those radio waves and background radiation are always there, even if they don't personally have a phone, right?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's how I imagine the conversation will go:

Son: "Dad, I broke my phone."
Dad: "Is it still usable? Use it then."
Son: "But the screen is broken."
Dad: "It's still functional, right?"
Son: "Yes, it is"
Dad: "So use it until it doesn't work permanently. This is the last time I've bought you an expensive phone, next time it'll be a $15 Android phone."


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm gonna tell your dad before you so it looks like you were trying to hide it! xD


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 23, 2017)

Abcdfv said:


> You know those radio waves and background radiation are always there, even if they don't personally have a phone, right?



That's nothing compared to Mobile/cell phones man lol.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 23, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> good call and im overwhelmed by the postive responces here most people her are just douchebags



You can cheat the system a bit, but totally within the bounds of the carriers contracts.

1) Take it to a retailer and tell them you want to upgrade to S8
2) Pay the $129 broken phone fee for turn-ins (by the way, its like $179 for your warranty deductable... highway robbery after paying $240 for the insurance after 2 years)
3) Get new S8 for same price (+$2) as you're paying now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> The bone thickness in kids skulls inst fully developed at young ages and the phone radio waves damages their brains. My kids wont be having phones.



Funny memes, they only put that stuff in the docs to account for legal liability if someone tries to take them to court.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 23, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I think it makes sense to give kids a phone as soon as they start running around unsupervised outside. And some kids do that as early as 6, depends on the neighbourhood of course. But if their bike breaks, they get lost, or they get hurt then having a phone on them is just safer. Doesn't have to be an expensive phone of course. In fact i'd say don't give them expensive ones til they're like 14+ or so.



because all children before now without phones died.

Tbh it doesn't make sense, no. But when I have a kid i'll most likely give them a bare bones phone pretty much just for basic communication, but only for things like that. Just cuz. Though i'm sure by then technology will have changed drastically anyway.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 23, 2017)

It's always best to be upfront and honest. You don't want your parents doubting you when something truly serious happens. Open communication is best all the way around. An exception would be an abusive situation.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

Abcdfv said:


> You know those radio waves and background radiation are always there, even if they don't personally have a phone, right?


There's still a lot we don't know about cell phone radio waves and the damage they cause, as research data is inconsistent. But as a safety precaution its usually recommended to limit phone exposure to your head for just in case reasons. 

Radio frequency can cause heating similar to what microwaves do. Phones close to any body part does cause heating in that area, causing human tissues to heat, the only concern is if its close to the body. It may or may not cause cancer and tumors.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 24, 2017)

SG854 said:


> There's still a lot we don't know about cell phone radio waves and the damage they cause, as research data is inconsistent. But as a safety precaution its usually recommended to limit phone exposure to your head for just in case reasons.
> 
> Radio frequency can cause heating similar to what microwaves do. Phones close to any body part does cause heating in that area, causing human tissues to heat, the only concern is if its close to the body. It may or may not cause cancer and tumors.



It's non-ionizing radiation, and you heat your body faster with more cell damage by sticking your cold hands on the car vents on max in the middle of winter xD But yeah, every -credible- source has found no reliable evidence to show that it damages or causes cancer, but they suggest moderation anyway -just in case-.

Edit: https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/radiation/cell-phones-fact-sheet#q5

sources for each research are listed halfway down'ish

In 2015 the European Commission Scientific Committee on Emerging and Newly Identified Health Risks concluded that, overall, the epidemiologic studies on cell phone radiofrequency electromagnetic radiation exposure do not show an increased risk of brain tumors or of other cancers of the head and neck region (1). The Committee also stated that epidemiologic studies do not indicate increased risk for other malignant diseases, including childhood cancer (1).


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Yup that's correct, even adults should keep the phone inches away from them when talking but no one follows that. It's in all the health and safety docs the manufacturers produce with their phones.


Like anyone is going to read the manual, lol. I guess its best to educate people ourselves, but then who's actually going to take this seriously, hardly anyone most likely.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SonyUSA said:


> It's non-ionizing radiation, and you heat your body faster with more cell damage by sticking your cold hands on the car vents on max in the middle of winter xD But yeah, every -credible- source has found no reliable evidence to show that it damages or causes cancer, but they suggest moderation anyway -just in case-.
> 
> Edit: https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/radiation/cell-phones-fact-sheet#q5
> 
> ...


Non Ionizing radiation includes radio frequency just to be clear. I used the same source for my post lol, I just didn't list it.

Edit: I would also like to add any cell damage is bad, but damage in the brain is much more of a concern than damage in the hand. Now if you stick your cold head on car vents in the winter xD, get ready for cooked brain.


----------



## LuieLama (Apr 24, 2017)

I have the correct answer!
Tell him that someone was sending you reverse traps on discord, he might want to see them for "proof" though, so download  a lot of them


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 24, 2017)

"Dad I broke my phone."


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> Funny memes, they only put that stuff in the docs to account for legal liability if someone tries to take them to court.




No they don't, if you believe that then fine. Suggest you do some research though because it's true. If it wasn't true why would they ALL put it in there? They have to by LAW... simples.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> Like anyone is going to read the manual, lol. I guess its best to educate people ourselves, but then who's actually going to take this seriously, hardly anyone most likely.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




It damages kids brains, especially as they are still developing at that age. Either way if people are too stupid to realise this then let them turn their kids into water heads, read some studies or watch some on YouTube if you don't like reading.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> No they don't, if you believe that then fine. Suggest you do some research though because it's true. If it wasn't true why would they ALL put it in there? They have to by LAW... simples.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Every well known research group that has done studies disagrees with you  YouTube people can say anything they want without backing it up. Also, I recommend you do REAL research like I did, not conspiracy websites and youtube videos.

Edit: Case in point, my niece has had a tablet/phone since she was 3 years old and she is now 8 and won an academic award for smartest kid in her grade last year.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 24, 2017)

Warranty doesnt fix cracked screens. Warranty will only be accepted for faults and damages not by your own hand and seeimg you fell of your bike it won't be fixed


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> my dad is the greater of two evils


So I'm guessing this is out of the question?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> Every well known research group that has done studies disagrees with you  YouTube people can say anything they want without backing it up. Also, I recommend you do REAL research like I did, not conspiracy websites and youtube videos.
> 
> Edit: Case in point, my niece has had a tablet/phone since she was 3 years old and she is now 8 and won an academic award for smartest kid in her grade last year.




You haven't read what I wrote, we are talking about holding a phone up to your head. Keep throwing insults instead... doesn't make your point correct and I think you will find studies support what I have said. Guess you used one a lot as a child.. it shows.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> You haven't read what I wrote, we are talking about holding a phone up to your head. Keep throwing insults instead... doesn't make your point correct and I think you will find studies support what I have said. Guess you used one a lot as a child.. it shows.



Your reading comprehension is abysmal.  Here are a few of the REAL research groups that have concluded it causes no known, measured, or recorded harm to ANYONE of ANY AGE using a phone as properly intended (held up to the head):

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) notes that studies reporting biological changes associated with radiofrequency energy have failed to be replicated and that the majority of human epidemiologic studies have failed to show a relationship between exposure to radiofrequency energy from cell phones and health problems.

The Federal Communications Commission (FCC) concludes that no scientific evidence establishes a causal link between wireless device use and cancer or other illnesses.

In 2015 the European Commission Scientific Committee on Emerging and Newly Identified Health Risks concluded that, overall, the epidemiologic studies on cell phone radiofrequency electromagnetic radiation exposure do not show an increased risk of brain tumors or of other cancers of the head and neck region (1). The Committee also stated that epidemiologic studies do not indicate increased risk for other malignant diseases, including childhood cancer (1).

*How are you still arguing when every reputable scientific group disagrees with you?
*
P.S. modern cell phones didn't exist back when most of us were children...


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> You haven't read what I wrote, we are talking about holding a phone up to your head. Keep throwing insults instead... doesn't make your point correct and I think you will find studies support what I have said. Guess you used one a lot as a child.. it shows.


There are studies that support what you say, but also disagree with what you say. Correlation doesn't always mean causation, especially with undecided results. Also the source SonyUSA listed is a credible source. Its a federal government site and are considered to be from credible sources.

There is a section on that .gov site, "Do children have a higher risk of developing cancer due to cell phone use than adults?"
And this was the conclusion, "Researchers did not find an association between cell phone use and brain tumor risk either by time since initiation of use, amount of use, or by the location of the tumor."

More studies are being made, no one is doubting that there may be a possibility it can cause cancer, but theres no universal data so far that supports this. But as a just incase safety precaution as more studies are being made, limit phone to head use is the idea.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good parents wouldn't run the risk.

Edit: alright that's a bit harsh but I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 24, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> damn, when i was 14 i did not have a phone.
> how time has changed..


You're old.  Would you like to join me in yelling at the neighborhood kids to stay off my lawn?


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Good parents wouldn't run the risk.


Im sure no one will disagree with you on that.
Some studies show that is causes cancer, but most studies don't. Not enough to where they can comfortably say theres no risk at all.

No doubting a good parent will educate their kids on texting instead or using speaker phone and limit head use. I'm sure some parents just don't want their kids to have cell phones at all, and wants the data to show it causes cancer just so they have an excuse not to give them one. But there can be benefits to giving your kid a phone especially when they're out and about, so you can keep in contact with them. It doesn't even have to be an expensive phone either it can be a cheap one. The benefit of kids having a cell may outweigh the risk of getting cancer for parents, especially when it can be prevented with safety precautions. Of course it up to the parents to decide.


----------



## smf (Apr 24, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Warranty doesnt fix cracked screens. Warranty will only be accepted for faults and damages not by your own hand and seeimg you fell of your bike it won't be fixed



Yeah, warranty only covers manufacturing defects. You need accidental damage cover to cover falling off your bike.

That may be what he is talking about though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2017)

migles said:


> however, my issue is, kids have phones more expensive than my car... (like the lastest apple, or android flagship) this make me cringe


What are you driving? A go kart?


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 24, 2017)

Phones definitely cause cancer and kill sperm. I'm posting this from my phone.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 24, 2017)

Its nice too see that you guys are being so nice here on GBAtemp and telling him to be honest, good on you guys, im really proud of how responsible and mature GBAtemp members are compared to other forums
Stay like this guys


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 24, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> You're old.  Would you like to join me in yelling at the neighborhood kids to stay off my lawn?


sure ! haha


----------



## smf (Apr 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What are you driving? A go kart?



Never heard of bangernomics?

http://bangernomics.tripod.com/intro.htm

Even without going to those lengths you can buy a car cheaper than an expensive phone.

When I last bought a laptop it was worth more than my car.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> "Dad*,* I broke my phone."



The simplest is the best way to go.

Work things out.


----------



## EthanAddict (Apr 24, 2017)

1) Daddy I broke my phonah
2) I had an accident and ya know, I broke my fone
3) Can you buy me a new one, coz I broke the last one
4) I want a new phone, no reason, don't ask, DONT CRITICISE ME 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EthanAddict said:


> 1) Daddy I broke my phonah
> 2) I had an accident and ya know, I broke my fone
> 3) Can you buy me a new one, coz I broke the last one
> 4) I want a new phone, no reason, don't ask, DONT CRITICISE ME


Or just don't say it


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> That's nothing compared to Mobile/cell phones man lol.


Cell phone radiation is what I'm talking about. It's omni directional. You're getting bombarded by every cell phone within range of you right now, as well as every cell phone tower.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 24, 2017)

Abcdfv said:


> Cell phone radiation is what I'm talking about. It's omni directional. You're getting bombarded by every cell phone within range of you right now, as well as every cell phone tower.


Radiofrequency energy doesn't damage DNA like ionizing radiation does.  There has been enough studies and the latest study that got concluded in 2016 clearly said radiofrequency energy doesn't damage DNA at all. Phones don't do any damage to your body in the form of radiation !!!


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 24, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Radiofrequency energy doesn't damage DNA like ionizing radiation does.  There has been enough studies and the latest study that got concluded in 2016 clearly said radiofrequency energy doesn't damage DNA at all. Phones don't do any damage to your body in the form of radiation !!!


I never said they did. I just think it's amusing people think just because they don't have a phone on their person, that they're not being exposed to the radio waves from them.


----------



## Juhn (Apr 25, 2017)

Dad... Close the door... Please, sit down. There is something that I have been wanting to talk to you about. Do not be upset, or judge me for what I am about to say. I know you and mom try your hardest to provide me with a nice home, and a loving family, and that is something that I appreciate, from the bottom of my heart. 

Today though, I did something, and I want you to forgive me. I promise you that it was not my intention... Dad... I broke my phone...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone who says lie about it, shame on you!
Would you like it if your father broke something of your shit and didn't tell you?

OP, just tell your father you accidentally broke the phone.
Parents appreciate honesty in their offspring.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 25, 2017)

Maximize talk about the accident and how you think your all right etc. Then mention the broken phone.


----------



## Salfay (Apr 25, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> Hey earlier today I fell off my bike and broke my phone my dad is the greater of two evils how do you think I should go about telling him I'll tell you guys how it goes



Go home and wait for your father.
When he comes, say the truth. Explain that there was rocks in the road or water, and VERY IMPORTANT, you have to truly feel guilty. If so, i think your dad will be angry 2 days but he will understand: he is not a monster


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 25, 2017)

Just wondering, how did it end?

- Did you tell the truth or a lie?
- What was your father's response?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm seriously amazed at how a simple thing like "Dad, I fell off my bike and broke my phone, sorry." created such a big debate. 

Seriouly, let's just be honest, and tell the truth. If your dad was such an evil person, you wouldn't even have a phone, or even a bicycle. I have seen and lived worse, I have no doubt he would understand. 

Just make this drastic comparison: Would your dad yell at you for falling off your bike and broke your arm? If he wouldn't, the same would apply for your phone.


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 25, 2017)

DjoeN said:


> Just wondering, how did it end?
> 
> - Did you tell the truth or a lie?
> - What was your father's response?


told him and we might have a warrenty i will have to work it off


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Just make this drastic comparison: Would your dad yell at you for falling off your bike and broke your arm? If he wouldn't, the same would apply for your phone.


There's always the shitty father that will yell at you for breaking your arm (and how now he has to lose time bringing you to the hospital, and the medical bills, etc).
Not mine, but I have seen those kind of assholes myself.


----------

